# sysutils/sccache-overlay server error



## cnhtd (Dec 28, 2021)

```
sccache: error: failed to execute compile
sccache: caused by: Failed to send data to or receive data from server
sccache: caused by: Failed to read response header
sccache: caused by: failed to fill whole buffer
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2021)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

